# Confessions of an unrepentant Cuban cigar snob



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been thinking about cigars again.

The weather here is beautiful, so I wanted something big to smoke. I have one of those beautiful Padron Anniversaries someone gifted me a while back. I reached for it and stopped.

The Padron wasn't what I wanted.

I have some Opus Xs with a few years on them as well.

Nope.

Instead I'm smoking a RyJ Exhibition No. 2, EL 2001.

Ugly bands, not as bad as the Hermosos No. 2 04, but pretty rough. Dark rough wrapper. A big Double Corona that if it was a NC would probably be a second.

So why am I smoking it, instead of that beautiful Padron?

Nutmeg. Honey. Cream. Incredible character. Complex as hell for such a big smoke. Oak.

My guess is that there are only handfuls of boxes of these left.

And every single stick is better than any NC ever made.

Sometimes ugly is beautiful.

Tonight I plan on smoking a Partagas Serie D No. 3 EL 01. A much stronger EL, Corona Gorda.

Why smoke these 2 great cigars in one day?

Because I'm a Cuban cigar snob.

Life is very good.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

If being a snob is smoking what you like and enjoying our short time on this planet...count me in! I have let my NC stock dwindle away and I am not regretting that fact. Nice post, Bob.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I think there is one really big point (outside of the cuban cigar thing) in your thread. Just because it looks pretty doesn't mean it's going to taste good, and just because it looks like crap, doesn't mean it's going to taste bad. Cigar smoking to me is all about flavor and it seems as though you have yours end of story. Enjoy them!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Love this... I am down to 7 NCs in my collection, 6 of which I am holding for a friend. The longer I smoke, the more I know what I want. I don't know what I did to deserve a life this good but I'm sure glad it worked out this way! Enjoy your day Gents.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice post! 
I am finding myself becoming more and more of a cuban snob as time goes on.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Life is to short to smoke Padron's............:evil:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Funny thread as I sometimes find myself debating what to choose as far as what I am going to smoke. I have a small humi that I put my choices in for the next days smoking pleasure so I don't sit there scratching my head trying to decide. When my trip comes up in Nov. I have to choose 40 cigars to take with me and that's going to drive me crazy...they have to last me for 21 days and that's not gonna happen.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

If folks don't like Padrons, I'm more than happy to trade for em. I put Cohiba and Partagas over every other cigar blend I've had anywhere, ever, but give me Padron and Opus and Viaje over the more middle of the road marcas. I find huge similarities between RA and Padron Annis, but RA is 1/2 the price which is why thats where more of my money has gone this year.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Bob you are not a cigar snob, you just have fine taste my friend. I don't blame you one bit for passing on the Padron and Opus to smoke an 01 RyJ EL. Enjoy the Party EL tonight when you smoke it.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I certainly don't have your wisdom or level of experience and well heck I do mostly agree with you. The fact is, for me anyway, just when I think I am going to go all CC all the time I end up smoking a perfectly rested WOAM or an Opus PL or Robusto at just the right rh, and I become instantaneously happy that I have not ruled out the nc family.

Maybe one day I will become a cc snob(historian/advocate) but as long as the Fuente's can continue to roll the WOAM to produce flavors of chocolate, graham and a little bit of cream there is probably not a lot of hope for me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I've been thinking about cigars again.
> 
> The weather here is beautiful, so I wanted something big to smoke. I have one of those beautiful Padron Anniversaries someone gifted me a while back. I reached for it and stopped.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better!
Life is too short not to enjoy what gives you pleasure!
And nothing does it like a Cuban Cigar!
I wonder if Cuban woman are as satisfying!:laugh:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I am a Cuban snob as well not quite up to Bobs Caliber give me some more puff and hands on learning first! I doubt I will ever go Cuban only as There are some very good nons that beat the hell out of many Cubans and their consistent rolls are way better.

I think I will be a happy camper in the end and remember I change my mind often but for now I think happy camper at about 70% Cuban give or take.

Anyone figure out a way to insure your collection, I have had no luck so far I know you can't insure them by name or being completely honest but anyone have any luck with a flat rate number like we use to be able to do with custom cars?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I wonder if Cuban woman are as satisfying!:laugh:


Yes Sir but before the cigar, proper Order of things here, remember we be snobs here and have to do things right :mrgreen: :kicknuts:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Finishing up the Partagas now. Absolutely incredible. Really classic Partagas flavor.

As to women, here's my thought: 

A cigar gives me pleasure for an hour to three. It asks nothing else from me.

Then I throw the butt away.

(Please don’t tell my lovely wife I said that!)


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

I love hearing this! I just pulled the trigger on my very first order, so if all goes well, I'll be smoking my very first Cuban ever!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice to see you at this side of the forums!
Don't be a stranger we need Botl's like you!:mrgreen:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the only thing I know for certain on a Sunday is that cigars will be smoked today..whether it's a cc or non-cc,who knows?
at the moment,I'm indulging myself with a Monte 4....not bad...still a bit young so I'll let the others take a nice long nap...maybe boost the rh up a couple of degrees 
later on,who knows where my mood will take me....maybe a Camacho 10th anny corojo....or a nice maddie like a Capoeira....or maybe another cc....like an Upmann #2....I'm just thankful I get to make decisions like this...
Life does not suck when you smoke what you like and like what you smoke.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm just getting into ccs myself. They are very, very good, of course. Padrons have a very big place in my collection still, however. I can buy a box of 1926 annis and smoke them ROTT whereas the ccs have to be aged for quite awhile it seems. So.. I am trying to plan for stuff to smoke on daily basis while I can acquire and appropriately age some ccs.

As for smoking more than one in a day. Hell, I have smoked 4 or 5 padron annis in a single day. Some days you just need an awesome smoke or four. Life is short and needs to be enjoyed.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Excellent thread Bob.

You have a talent for speaking volumes with very few words. Well done.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

I only wish to one day be in your shoes and have that tough decision to make... I've smoked 1 Padron 1964 and it was beautiful... Can't imagine the aroma/flavor/lingering taste on the lips of something you would pass one of those up for. Probably gonna dream about this tonight. HAH


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Couldn't have said it better!
> Life is too short not to enjoy what gives you pleasure!
> And nothing does it like a Cuban Cigar!
> *I wonder if Cuban woman are as satisfying*!:laugh:


If you have to ask then you haven't had a cuban woman. I still have scars from one that gave me a hernia...don't ask!!:lolat:


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Cigary said:


> If you have to ask then you haven't had a cuban woman. I still have scars from one that gave me a hernia...don't ask!!:lolat:


HAHAHA!!! Amen brother...


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't use the word "snob." I've read your reviews and "snob" hardly comes to mind, you're just a man that knows what he likes.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

it's one thing to be a snob, a whole completely different thing to have your own tastes & preferences. The more I smoke Cubans I wonder if smoking nothing but or preferring them would make me a snob. I never really gave it much consideration because quite frankly I just don't care. If I'm not enjoying the cigars I'm smoking then why smoke cigars at all? I don't smoke them to please anyone, I don't smoke to rebel, or look cool, be cool, etc and so on. I smoke them because I truly enjoy everything about them. I love some cigars, I enjoy others while quite a few are so-so or unfavorable... Thing I especially & probably like most importantly are the tastes, flavors and enjoyment a great cigar gives. If a Cigar is gifted to me I'll gladly smoke it & try it if I haven't already. If it's not a preferable cigar I've already tried I might pass it onto someone else to try who might find enjoyment from it. though I do make it a point to smoke anything gifted to me. especially when it's something I haven't tried. Honestly when I think of snob I think of someone stuck up, someone who holds their nose high & pisses @ the thought of smoking anything other than what they buy or love. Someone who might smoke something just because of the price tag associated w/ said cigar. I'll cut the rambling there. We all have our preferences and we all buy and smoke according to them. you friend are hardly a snob. You are just a true cigar smoker who appreciates and knows what he enjoys. :tu


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Dunno mate, I think you may be missing out a bit. :dunno: I most likely do not have the breadth of your collection nor your depth of experience but I must say that there are some mighty fine NCs out there that I have to go to some lengths to source being a non-US resident when you have it readily available.

Though I am of the opinion that Cubes are generally better, I wouldn't rubbish NCs in general despite the number of dogs I have endured. In fact it is when after numerous dogs you come across a little gem you get the feeling that it is all worth it and the search continues.


----------

